# Meinungen zu Norco Shore 2 2006 Rahmen



## Freeze666 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe die Möglichkeit einen neuen Norco Shore 2 2006 Rahmen zu kaufen um mir ein Freeride-Bike aufzubauen. Ich habe immerwieder gehört, dass diese Rahmen Sau Schwer sind. nun wollte ich fragen ist es wirklich so schlimm?
Was haltet Ihr sonst so von diesem Rahmen? Preis wäre eben super.

Danke für eure Infos und Anregungen.

Übrigens, der Rahmen wäre Grösse L/XL und ich bin ca. 1.86m gross. Passt das?


----------



## wiski (15. Juni 2010)

hey, ich habe ein shore 3 von 2006 und ja die rahmen sind schon schwer, aber echt geiles handling und super stabil 
achja bin 1,84m und die rahmengröße M... also L bis XL passt dir da würde ich sagen gut 
grüßchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

